# Canon t3i with Peleng fisheye Price advice



## bdk12 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey I'm looking at buying a canon t3i used that comes with the original lens and a peleng 8mm fisheye, is 700 a fair price? Fairly new to dslr cameras. 
Thanks


----------



## vimwiz (Mar 4, 2014)

700 what? USD?
A 600D body with kit lens is around £350 here with me new which is what, 500+ USD roughly i think.
Ive never heard of that lens, but it looks like they go for about 150-250 USD, in which case 700 USD for a used 600D kit, and it seems a little expensive.

Also not sure about that lens, its M42 which means no AF, manual everything, and adapters. May also not give good results on the crop body (better make sure it doesnt hit the mirror!!!)


----------



## bdk12 (Mar 4, 2014)

bdk12 said:


> Hey I'm looking at buying a canon t3i used that comes with the original lens and a peleng 8mm fisheye, is 700 a fair price? Fairly new to dslr cameras. Thanks


700usd


----------



## cynicaster (Mar 6, 2014)

bdk12 said:


> Hey I'm looking at buying a canon t3i used that comes with the original lens and a peleng 8mm fisheye, is 700 a fair price? Fairly new to dslr cameras.
> Thanks



My opinion--you should be able to find a much better deal than that.  Do you really want to be paying for that fish-eye lens at this point?  You could probably find a used bundle consisting of just the T3i and the 18-55mm kit at a little over half that price, then put the savings towards a lens that isn't stupid.


----------

